

List of Hardware Startup Meetups around the USA - nickpinkston
http://www.reddit.com/r/hwstartups/comments/13em7w/list_of_every_hardware_startup_meetup_i_know_of/

======
nickpinkston
Also of note, a while back I posted when I started r/HWStartups:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4286840>

Now we've got around 600 members and rising traffic!

<http://www.reddit.com/r/hwstartups>

Would love to hear about anyone interested in starting a meetup in your town!

------
JeremyHerrman
You're right, Pittsburgh should be on this list!

~~~
nickpinkston
Dude - talk to Jim - he wants to do it! We did the 3D Cookout and it went
really well!

------
neurocycles
Love these meetups!

